# Being ashamed of my race. Somewhat normal?



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm not here to start anything. I would just like some input on this. 

Alright, 

I'll be honest, currently, I'm ashamed of being black. Not the fact that I'm black ( I love my hair, my skin, and wouldn't change any of it), but the traits that a majority of us show such as: having an outstanding criminal record, issues with drugs, teenage pregnancies, dropping out of school, etc.

We're often portrayed as "the most hated race" and this does get to me.
I'm not a fan of BET, because it degrades women sometimes, but other times the lyrics of some songs are just disgusting. most of the music on that station talks about getting money, getting laid and better yet getting high. 

But some songs, mostly on the gospel channel, are pretty enlightening. Once again, it's a 50/50 situation.

Most of my friends say "Oh my parents are racist against black people" "I shouldn't be hanging around you"

They say this because there's alot of robberies in my area, majority of them are black.

If you think i'm speaking out of self-hatred, no, but rather reality.

I know some african americans in this neighborhood and they are the most accomplished people I know, I guess I'm just speaking out of frustration due to the fact that some have the ability to change, but chose to walk on the wrong path.

Question is, am I the only one?


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

I live where whites are less populated in the area. I was often the only white person in class and sometimes, oh yes, sometimes people would call me cracker. You're not the most hated race, those who are racist just generally have so much hate for every race that isn't theirs. My dad is racist, and it pisses me off. I'm so sorry some people are stuck in the 1960's and can't be mature enough to handle the fact color doesn't generalize who you are as a person. Just be you, be proud of who you are. Just laugh at the racism because they don't know better.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

*Deep sigh*

Sh*t, I have _a__ lot_ to say about this, but I don't feel like typing up a book at the moment. 

All I'm going to say right now is that it's good that you notice these types of things... A lot of black people begin to feel the way you do when they first start to _really_ reflect on how they fit into the world.

Don't be ashamed though. As long as you're not in the streets acting foolish, you have nothing to worry about. If people are going to judge you negatively based off of whatever preconceived notions they have about you, so be it. It's no sweat off your back unless you let it get to you.


----------



## woakid (Jul 1, 2012)

I am... I just hate how a lot of mexican Americans like my self (mexican parents, American born citizen. not chicanos who are citizens by generations... Like the Italian guido) act so ****ing stupid all the time... Most have no regard for education and prefer to appeal to the stupid and at times getho trends that are about. We have little or no creativity and don't aspire for anything exiting or adventurous in our lifes ever. At least most of us... Also in Mexico the media tends to highlight the light skin Mexican in tv while shunning the more populous brown skin kind and I find that sick. 

I don't ever and never will hate on the mexican immigrants of the country who illegal or legal know near to no good english. They are hard working people who some only ask for better lifes while others more ignorant and self destructive I can only blame the government in Mexico which is a manipulated and false one. 


I needed to vent that,


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

I like being Asian but think Filipino culture needs a huge overhaul. The country is slave to the Church, religiously brainwashed, slave to corruption, obsessed with remnants of Spanish culture, obsessed with class and status to a point excessive even by Western standards, etc. Whenever anyone with the smallest bit of Filipino blood succeeds anywhere the entire country will ride on their personal success/glory and take pride in them even if they have no other ties to the country whatsoever. Poverty's rampant and so is the mentality that shortcuts lead to success.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

I get what you mean to a certain extent. We both know that ****** can be ignorant as hell. However, we are also intelligent, caring, talented, educated people. Don't let the media decide how you feel about your own race. And you can also work hard to defy the negative stereotypes by being a positive influence. There are people in EVERY race that are criminals, ignorant, uneducated etc. And I don't think you're suffering from self hatred cuz I'd be alot tougher on you. I think you're just honestly frustrated.

And to my dismay, there are PLENTY of Blacks who are ashamed of their race. I'm not one of them.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

I too am Black. I am from Detroit. If anybody knows what ur saying, its me... I'm from the murder capital.

I was brought up in a pro black environment where reading was encouraged and knowledge was proliferated... now, people who look like me are kicking doors in around my mamas house.

Then they say you talk "White" if you speak the kings english, have interests outside of those represented as being "black" by the media, it gets frustrating...

However, this is a hijacked culture. Rap music is not a culture: where does it teach you about family, love, and respect? Crack hit major cities hard enough to break any semblance of racial solidarity we could stitch together. It shouldn't have worked on the scale that it has, but it did.

I just don't know what to do. I grew up in my grandmas house with my mother so a lot of the older values are instilled in me... I can't accept what I see but I can't hate my people either. So often you have to become schizophrenic as a black person: double consciousness like du Bois said... there's a part of us that is a "performance" of Blackness grounded in the reconstruction of stereotypes that we put on for each other, then another self that has to contest those images to avoid being categorized as unemployable gangsters with an unusual aptitude for jumping real high and running real fast... I'm an intellectual, but I'm also a big Black dude with a du rag and size 13 shoes. I can roll a swisher sweet, say the N word with great contextual variety, and I will also crush you in the Najdorf variation of the Sicilian Chess opening. Its definitely not easy, but I can't be ashamed of myself. Shame is a slippery slope. I'm not ashamed of my wife, who is mixed. Or my mother, who is Black and is the ****... or my grandmama, who was my best friend.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Man I miss Detroit.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Please don't be ashamed. It's a complicated cycle that I don't know enough about, as someone not brought up in the culture, and as a scared white person, I'm unsure about how much of my thoughts to volunteer. I feel I don't know enough to go into the history, while expressing my intuitions, but I feel deeply for your race.

About those having the ability to change, though, that largely depends what their family is like. If you come from a home with strong family values you have a much better chance of choosing the right path. Many black kids simply don't have that. There's no path to adhere to in the first place. Many of them don't have fathers, or have fathers who set poor examples. There's also more abuse. It's hard to get at, cause it's cultural, and I don't want to unintentionally offend anyone.

I use "chance" here because so much in life really is by chance. We can choose our paths, but we also need some direction along the way.

So, didn't mean to get anthropological here. Just, no shame, and be part of the change you wish to see.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

If you can pronounce the word "ask" properly, then you have nothing to worry/be ashamed of.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

"Aks" is part of the dialect, which oughtn't to be a source of shame.

You're just not allowed to use it around us white folks.


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

this is a consequence of being non white in a white dominated country...you either become the stereotype that the majority places upon your race or like the OP develop a sense of self hate and loathing towards your own.


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

lonesomeboy said:


> this is a consequence of being non white in a white dominated country...you either become the stereotype that the majority places upon your race or like the OP develop a sense of self hate and loathing towards your own.


Alright, let me correct you on a few things.

1) If you read my paragraphs properly, you'd know that I did not develop a sense of "self hate". Self hate is when you hate everything about yourself. I did not say that, if you read closely, I just said there are some things that I dislike, but love about being black. If you're going to pose a statement, atleast make sure it's correct, k?

2) I do not "loathe" but simply just disappointed. Some people have the choice to be something different but chose to be apart of a negative stereotype.

but thanks for your "helpful" input.


----------



## Thinkerbell (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow that's how it is in Canada? Have you tried skin bleach? Bleach yourself and then live your life as a white supremacist. If you can't beat 'em, join 'em. Oh and fyi...black people were hated for being black. Not for robberies or whatever excuse you want to believe. Read a history book sheesh


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

Mimic said:


> I think you both need to reread the OP.


I think some people dont bother reading the op, because they find it so much more easier to just type a load of crap and assume it's right.

Atleast you get where I'm coming from, as for most of the people who replied


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

lyric said:


> I get what you mean to a certain extent. We both know that ****** can be ignorant as hell. However, we are also intelligent, caring, talented, educated people. Don't let the media decide how you feel about your own race. And you can also work hard to defy the negative stereotypes by being a positive influence. There are people in EVERY race that are criminals, ignorant, uneducated etc. And I don't think you're suffering from self hatred cuz I'd be alot tougher on you. I think you're just honestly frustrated.
> 
> Yeah, I believe that in order for me to stop thinking this way, I need to go past the stereotype
> 
> And to my dismay, there are PLENTY of Blacks who are ashamed of their race. I'm not one of them.


Yeah, I believe that in order for me to stop thinking this way, I need to go past the stereotype by being my own positive influence..


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

lyric said:


> Man I miss Detroit.


Is it the chili cheese fries or the AK 47s?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

WithMyFaithx said:


> I'm not here to start anything. I would just like some input on this.
> 
> Alright,
> 
> ...


No, sometimes, when drinking with other Koreans, they get all nuts and angry, henceforth the "Korean Rage" stereotype. The girls act like jealous *****es and pick fights and the guys just get angry at everything. The older generations are superficial as **** and if you dont get straight A's and look liek a K pop star they give you ****. You aren't the only one, Koreans often times piss me off and it kills me when people ask me about mt "K rage" when I am probably one of the nicest, laid back, and chill people out there.


----------



## cherryboom (Jun 14, 2012)

WithMyFaithx said:


> I'm not here to start anything. I would just like some input on this.
> 
> Alright,
> 
> ...


I don't think you're the only one no... But I'm not one of them. My dad's side of the family is Jamaican. I live in the UK where race relations between the Afro-Caribbean community and the the English can be a little shaky but is okay for the most part (how else would you describe so many mixed race Caribbean people here?). There are many negative stereotypes surrounding black people but when I visited Jamaica for the first time in my late teens I felt nothing but pride when I finally got in touch with my roots it was such an enriching experience. It doesn't matter what anyone thinks or assumes about my hertiage I couldn't be more happy with my identity and the black part fo my culture  I'm bored of people telling me all the bad things about black people and talking about these walking stereotypes when in actual fact we have an amazingly rich culture and such a supportive community.


----------



## Thinkerbell (Jul 8, 2012)

Mimic said:


> I think you both need to reread the OP.


Why do you think that?


----------



## leyla (Jul 20, 2012)

I am also Black, and OP, I honestly think you need to do some hardcore studying of your/are people, and this may help you feel less helpless and frustrated. I suggest, just as a shortlist, that you read "The New Jim Crow" and some fun, but enlightening Internet reading on clutchmagonline.com.


I am also from a "black" city, but I grew up on the outskirts where there tended to be more affluent Jewish & Asian people. If I look back at my life, I can't say I've had many positive social experiences with Black people. I talked too white, I was never cool enough (liking fantasy books), I wasn't really into dating guys in highschool because I was too shy. If I was ever bullied, it was by the black girls.

But OP, let me remind you, that this "reality" you speak of, is not the only one. As I stated above, I am from an affluent area, and there are many, many Black people who do not have these negative traits. You would do well to remember that to a certain extent, the media thrives off of presenting Black people this way. You need to remember that while personal responsibility is the most important attribute a person must develop, the state of Black America today is not an accident. Like I said, do some reading. 

You are buying into the myth that Black America is more ****ed up than "White America" or "Hispanic America". This is just simply not true. Read about Stop & Frisk policies, read about the resources (or lackthereof) given to inner city schools.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Crystalline said:


> I like being Asian but think Filipino culture needs a huge overhaul. The country is slave to the Church, religiously brainwashed, slave to corruption, obsessed with remnants of Spanish culture, obsessed with class and status to a point excessive even by Western standards, etc. Whenever anyone with the smallest bit of Filipino blood succeeds anywhere the entire country will ride on their personal success/glory and take pride in them even if they have no other ties to the country whatsoever. Poverty's rampant and so is the mentality that shortcuts lead to success.


Came in here to post but read yours and have to agree with everything you said.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

WithMyFaithx said:


> I'm not here to start anything. I would just like some input on this.
> 
> Alright,
> 
> ...


I'm not ashamed of my race, they aren't doing anything that anybody else hasn't. II don't care what other blacks do, just like I don't care what anybody else does, just as long as it's not directly affecting me(I'm a loner doesn't matter whats going down).

Now I do feel that we are "vilified" for more than any other group in the world but what can you do? It doesn't really bother me though that we are universally hated, whatever. The only thing that bothers me about my fellow black americans is there is a greater chance I could be blown away by another black than any other group. Yeah all in all though when your black your up against it on all fronts, with others and your own.


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

Thinkerbell said:


> Wow that's how it is in Canada? Have you tried skin bleach? Bleach yourself and then live your life as a white supremacist. If you can't beat 'em, join 'em. Oh and fyi...black people were hated for being black. Not for robberies or whatever excuse you want to believe. Read a history book sheesh


:sus
On the off chance I misread this post, are you joking as I hope you are? Or did you honestly mean all you mean all you typed?


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes, blacks are indeed universally hated and vilified more than every other by every other ethnic group, but times are changing. And it is up to people of color, such as myself and others on this site, to show the world that blacks can be articulate, in both speech and written word, and that we can be well read intellectuals and visionaries.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

87wayz said:


> Is it the chili cheese fries or the AK 47s?


My family and the food.


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thinkerbell said:


> Why do you think that?


...Hmm. Maybe because your previous post was immature and uncalled for?



leyla said:


> I am also Black, and OP, I honestly think you need to do some hardcore studying of your/are people, and this may help you feel less helpless and frustrated. I suggest, just as a shortlist, that you read "The New Jim Crow" and some fun, but enlightening Internet reading on clutchmagonline.com.
> 
> I am also from a "black" city, but I grew up on the outskirts where there tended to be more affluent Jewish & Asian people. If I look back at my life, I can't say I've had many positive social experiences with Black people. I talked too white, I was never cool enough (liking fantasy books), I wasn't really into dating guys in highschool because I was too shy. If I was ever bullied, it was by the black girls.
> 
> ...


I'll check that site out, thanks 



theseventhkey said:


> I'm not ashamed of my race, they aren't doing anything that anybody else hasn't. II don't care what other blacks do, just like I don't care what anybody else does, just as long as it's not directly affecting me(I'm a loner doesn't matter whats going down).
> 
> Now I do feel that we are "vilified" for more than any other group in the world but what can you do? It doesn't really bother me though that we are universally hated, whatever. The only thing that bothers me about my fellow black americans is there is a greater chance I could be blown away by another black than any other group. Yeah all in all though when your black your up against it on all fronts, with others and your own.


True 



AwkBoy said:


> Yes, blacks are indeed universally hated and vilified more than every other by every other ethnic group, but times are changing. And it is up to people of color, such as myself and others on this site, to show the world that blacks can be articulate, in both speech and written word, and that we can be well read intellectuals and visionaries.


You sound smart and educated, I know you'll go a long way


----------



## Thinkerbell (Jul 8, 2012)

AwkBoy said:


> :sus
> On the off chance I misread this post, are you joking as I hope you are? Or did you honestly mean all you mean all you typed?


I'm not "joking." I was being sarcastic about the bleach.


----------



## Thinkerbell (Jul 8, 2012)

AwkBoy said:


> Yes, blacks are indeed universally hated and vilified more than every other by every other ethnic group, but times are changing. And it is up to people of color, such as myself and others on this site, to show the world that blacks can be articulate, in both speech and written word, and that we can be well read intellectuals and visionaries.


I realized this is the root of my SA.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

kilgoretrout said:


> Came in here to post but read yours and have to agree with everything you said.


i would agree, tentatively, and add that this kind of **** is to be expected after centuries of western imperialism


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

Its really just the ghetto personalities that piss me off and make me feel embarressed for my race. in school I once fantasized about serial murdering a lot of them.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> Its really just the ghetto personalities that piss me off and make me feel embarressed for my race. in school I once fantasized about serial murdering a lot of them.


You picked the right group to fantasize about! I wish more people had that fantasy.


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

I can sympathise, OP, somewhat. Race is sometimes a hard thing to overcome, because its hardwired, and people like to group things together. I am of japanese descent, but the culture there is so strange to me and I have a mini cringe every time I see a stereotypical one of them. I would hate to think people associate that with me, because I couldn't be more different. I won't elaborate because I fear this stuff reeks of attention seeking and someone could take offence.


----------



## geepeeone (Mar 27, 2012)

87wayz said:


> So often you have to become schizophrenic as a black person: double consciousness like du Bois said... there's a part of us that is a "performance" of Blackness grounded in the reconstruction of stereotypes that we put on for each other, then another self that has to contest those images to avoid being categorized as unemployable gangsters with an unusual aptitude for jumping real high and running real fast... I'm an intellectual, but I'm also a big Black dude with a du rag and size 13 shoes. I can roll a swisher sweet, say the N word with great contextual variety, and I will also crush you in the Najdorf variation of the Sicilian Chess opening.


Beautiful post 87, it was a surprise that no one followed through with this line of thought.

To the OP, please read du Bois, a prominent sociologist who has tackled and written a lot about similar line of questions.

It's a tricky struggle, one that you may never fully resolve. My take is to just *excel* in whatever endeavor you choose because frankly you'll discover that stereotypes abound and companies tend to pigeonhole people based on their races. It's not fair but try not to see it that way. Accept it and move on.

And to follow up on 87's post, it's your choice whether you want to adhere to your race's stereotypes to prove your "blackness," but just realize--I know what follows is as cliche' as they come but it needs to be drummed every now and again-- that ultimately it's your life, your decision, no one else'.

I have an African-American coworker who has a mom that speaks only crisp and proper English -- she has a good job, but I don't think she's all too popular with her own race. Her daughter, my coworker, on the other hand has learned to tone her demeanor and speech based on where and who she's with -- she's has a good job but unlike her mom, she's popular among people of her own race as well.

It is what it is. The sooner you accept it, the better you'll be. I'm Filipino and I think I'd feel sad(der) if I wake up one day and realize that I don't really know any other Filipinos.

. . . One last thing, please watch Chris Rock's take on the difference between a Black person and a Ni**er. I've provided a link: 




.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Wow! so many thoughts to post. Thank you for bringing up this thread .



WithMyFaithx said:


> I'll be honest, currently, I'm ashamed of being black. Not the fact that I'm black ( I love my hair, my skin, and wouldn't change any of it), but the traits that a majority of us show such as: having an outstanding criminal record, issues with drugs, teenage pregnancies, dropping out of school, etc.
> 
> But some songs, mostly on the gospel channel, are pretty enlightening. Once again, it's a 50/50 situation.
> 
> ...


Everybody always looks for an identity to use. It's part of human behaviour. In a place with _minorities_ of ethnic groups, it just becomes that much harder to find role models. And I think that's the problem: The role models that are available in some places are just overly negative and it then just creates a negative cycle of behaviour. The example I'll bring up lies in the following quote:



woakid said:


> I am... I just hate how a lot of mexican Americans like my self (mexican parents, American born citizen. not chicanos who are citizens by generations... Like the Italian guido) act so ****ing stupid all the time... Most have no regard for education and prefer to appeal to the stupid and at times getho trends that are about. We have little or no creativity and don't aspire for anything exiting or adventurous in our lifes ever.


I'm also hispanic, or "latino"--as it gets called these days, and I also see many hispanics underachieving and acting "ghetto". It feels so strange to me because I came from a very successful family lineage; a pretty high "class" from Peru. I know for a fact that there are very intelligent, creative, successful and professional hispanics changing the world for the better. So it bothers me that many young "latinos" can't follow better role models, and are out there squandering their opportunties while other "latino brothers" go hungry living in south america. It's terrible!



leyla said:


> I am also from a "black" city, but I grew up on the outskirts where there tended to be more affluent Jewish & Asian people. If I look back at my life, I can't say I've had many positive social experiences with Black people. I talked too white, I was never cool enough (liking fantasy books), I wasn't really into dating guys in highschool because I was too shy. If I was ever bullied, it was by the black girls.


As a would-be anthropologist, one of the things I've noticed is that young people just don't have the tools (i.e. the education) to make a proper statement. They'll rely on fashion, on language, and other more basic/"superficial" tools to declare what they believe in or what group to belong to. They lack the education and guidance to ascend, and develop their statement.

I think it's very important for high school kids to express themselves/assert themselves and their culture by writing solid arguments, by articulating and presenting themselves in a form that is taken more seriously than just acting non-white. BET is probably the clearest example of squandering an opportunity to make a serious statement.



Poster said:


> I am of japanese descent, but the culture there is so strange to me and I have a mini cringe every time I see a stereotypical one of them. I would hate to think people associate that with me, because I couldn't be more different.


The Japanese can sometimes be real squares--and so rigid with tradition--but there are also virtues in such a Japanese society. Mainly with teamwork, with organization, with incredible goal-oriented commitment, and genuine care behind their rigid exterior.

...they just need to party a little bit more


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

geepeeone said:


> Beautiful post 87, it was a surprise that no one followed through with this line of thought.
> 
> To the OP, please read du Bois, a prominent sociologist who has tackled and written a lot about similar line of questions.
> 
> ...


Forgot about this thread. Glad you liked the post

I think du Bois is essential to this thread. You can't really talk about what race has become for Black people without his concept of double consciousness.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

WithMyFaithx said:


> I'm not here to start anything. I would just like some input on this.
> 
> Alright,
> 
> ...


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't think you should be ashamed of your race entirely, just be ashamed of those who live out to the stereotypes that have been associated with your race. Am I understanding your post correctly? Kind of confusing


----------



## FranzKafka (Sep 30, 2012)

I am not anywhere near being ashamed for my race, but my country is collapsing. We have our share of idiots like anyone else. The world in general does not look that good anymore.


----------



## sammyandlucy (Oct 4, 2011)

Please comment on my latest thread


----------



## darelestoutdare (Feb 24, 2013)

Openyoureyes said:


> I live where whites are less populated in the area. I was often the only white person in class and sometimes, oh yes, sometimes people would call me cracker. You're not the most hated race, those who are racist just generally have so much hate for every race that isn't theirs. My dad is racist, and it pisses me off. I'm so sorry some people are stuck in the 1960's and can't be mature enough to handle the fact color doesn't generalize who you are as a person. Just be you, be proud of who you are. Just laugh at the racism because they don't know better.


yee nd i know peepz who were racist nd normal but like its like wtf zup withem if they dont know erry1 different and **** im too ashmed to even go otuaside cuz peepz hateful so i laylow


----------



## dogmatic (Jan 20, 2013)

I used to think that a mixed race was undesirable, but along the years I've come to realize it's super desirable haha I'm proud to be latina italian.


----------



## idolizechristinasalgado (Mar 21, 2013)

WithMyFaithx said:


> I'm not here to start anything. I would just like some input on this.
> 
> Alright,
> 
> ...


Nope. Not the only one. We really have no culture other than mutual interests like rap music which we eventually get mocked for. Or deep movies that are deemed to serious. We even hate each other (lightskin vs.dark skin, curly hair vs. straight hair, ghetto vs non ghetto, rap vs. hipster, strict parenting, fear of being corny or not "real", less men being attracted to black women but not having the guts to admit it)We just can't win. We express ourselves totally differently. Sometimes I wish I was Mexican so I could have my own language, own food, friendly relatives and lots of parties. But right now I'll just focus on accepting myself. When I get to college I'm gonna study Psychology and African American studies and go to church on the weekends and see if that helps. Maybe it won't but I will keep my faith in God for sure. Life can't ever be perfect and if god suffered on the cross I believe that I can suffer in this life but try to do the best I can to do good for me and others and then see if its rewarded in the end. Better than nothing. PS: I know I'm ranting. I'm highly philsophical.


----------



## idolizechristinasalgado (Mar 21, 2013)

WithMyFaithx said:


> I'm not here to start anything. I would just like some input on this.
> 
> Alright,
> 
> ...


To sum it up I'm a black girl with no butt. I'm not white but not cool enough to be black. I understand. But from your profile pic I can tell your a cute girl. My profile pic isn't even me.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

People around you either make you feel good or feel bad.... in your case it's better to ignore them.......... r all ur friends non-blacks?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## ysn (Feb 7, 2015)

Check out malcom X speech on youtube.i think its title was "Who taught you to hate your color"..

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm ashamed of being human. Makes it a lot easier and doesn't attract any race discussion.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Unknown Trooper said:


> I'm ashamed of being human. Makes it a lot easier and doesn't attract any race discussion.


This is an old thread that someone dug up. But I agree that we're all just human beings. Human beings who are poor and living in urban areas tend to have high crime rates. That's true in Mexico City, Moscow and Beijing. High poverty rates contribute to higher crime rates. But people make false associations with race.

If you get robbed at gunpoint, it's unlikely the robber is a well educated professional.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I see this is a relatively old thread. I was going to make a response to the OP but I guess I'll just make a more general response to the race issue. Honestly, people need to move away from a group identity and letting that define them. The problem is that when you let a group identity define you, you're just stuck with stuff you had nothing to do with. Individual black people (or white people or anyone else) cannot do anything about the way they are perceived as a group. 

That rigid groupthink is what's keeping stuff like racism alive more than anything else. Believe it or not, as a white guy I do not see all black people as a stereotype unless they go out of their way to present themselves that way. I mean, there's a difference between being black and embracing that part of the black American culture which isn't flattering. It wouldn't be flattering for anyone of any color to walk around wearing the types of clothing and stuff that the criminal element wears. Some black people do go out of their way to look "gangsta" because I guess they think it's cool. But I guess they don't realize it's intimidating and people don't know what to think when they see someone who is actively trying to look like a stereotypical criminal. 

I interact with many black people any time I go anywhere around here and I don't think anything of it because the vast majority of them don't do that. They're presenting themselves as just people and not some kind of stereotype. I don't feel like they're trying to send any negative messages out to me and I hope they don't feel that way about me.


----------

